# 1956 Corvette



## Rivnut (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm looking (long distance via text messages) at a 1956 Corvette.  This one has a two speed axle, according to the pictures and seller.  The only thing that I've found in any literature says that this year Corvette came with either a coaster brake or a three-speed with hand brakes.  Has anyone ever heard of a two speed axle on a '56 Corvette?  OR, what other middleweight models came with chrome S7 wheels and chrome/stainless fenders?   I know that the rack is not OE.

What does this look like to you? Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 1, 2019)

It's the Bendix manual 2 speed available from about 54 to 60 as a dealer option. Great setup. Lever shift on bars works great when adjusted properly.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2019)

If it is actually a 56 model it would be a corvette frame. Although the manual 2 speed was around during that time I don't believe Schwinn offered it as standard equipment on the 55-56-57 Corvettes. But there was the extra option to special order the 2 speed on the standard coaster brake models. The 58 Corvette models were the first to have the 2 speed as a standard equipment.


----------



## Double straightup (Feb 7, 2019)

I have a 56 american listed on cl that looks almost the same but painted fenders..But i do love the chrome fenders on your corvette..and the pinstriping is awesome


----------



## Brutuskend (May 10, 2019)

I had a 55 american with the 2 speed bendix. It now lives on my 55 deluxe hornet.


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 25, 2019)

Here is a 1956 24” corvette listed on eBay with the 2 speed bendix


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 25, 2019)

KevinBrick said:


> Here is a 1956 24” corvette listed on eBay with the 2 speed bendix




...was listed... sold in a day.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 25, 2019)

I think the bike OP posted is a bitsa bike. In addition to the rear rack, the seat, bars, stem, grips, fork, tires and pedals are wrong. The fork top nut looks wrong also. The badge looks aluminum (56 is brass, I think). It’s missing the front rack and headlight.

@Rivnut? I have a 3 speed '55 I can part with that has a few originality issues, but has enough Corvette parts on it to leave no question as to what it is. PM if interested.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2019)

That little 24" Corvette did not come with that manual 2 speed. The bike has been messed with, just look at that mickey mouse routing of the shifter cable. Stem has also been replaced and I'm not to sure that front brake caliper is the correct issue. The Corvettes were not offered in a 2 speed until the 1958 model year.

The serial on that was used twice, or maybe more. It shows up as a late 1954 number and a late 1956 number.


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 26, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> ...was listed... sold in a day.



Well, my watch list was full so I made him a low ball offer..


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 26, 2019)

KevinBrick said:


> Well, my watch list was full so I made him a low ball offer..



Nice. I assume you got it?


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 26, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> Nice. I assume you got it?




Correct!! I’ve been looking for a 24” Corvette.. I have an early Mayweg aluminum rack that needs a home ..  curious about the light.. If it is correct for the bike or another added accessory.. Looks like the switch on top might be damaged..


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 31, 2019)

Another 24" popped up - https://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Schwinn-Corvette-24-inch-wheels-Boys-Blue-3-speed/312751505934


----------

